# Anyone hunt in oklahoma?



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

I am about 4 hours away and plan on hunting thier this year. I guess this year they will allow all active military to pay resident prices. I would like to find some pigs in the southern portion , so if you have any advice please shoot. Only thing i wanna hunt in new mexico is coyotes.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Talk to Bigdrowdy1 he visits his parents there and may be able to help you out.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

thanks youngdon


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Not a problem, Rodney is a good guy.


----------

